# First crack at restoring!



## Billy Bob (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello out there! I have just found my childhood bike that is almost 50 years old.
 I would like to have a go at fully restoring it, but have no idea where to start or what to do.
 Could anyone or everyone, give me sugestions in bullet form of what I would need and how to go about it!
 Cheers
 Billy Bob


----------



## rocketman (Mar 22, 2012)

*try this sight*

If the guys dont help you on this column, Google "Tricycle Fetish". Once you find your way on there web page, you will be amazed what they will have for your trike.  Roger


----------



## Boris (Mar 22, 2012)

It looks like you've started to remove some of the rust and dust off of it. It actually looks like the paint is in decent shape under all that. My OPINION is to finish cleaning by GENTLY scrubbing with some WD 40 and 0000 steel wool. Wax it with a paste wax and you'll be amazed at what a gem you have. If you start running into problems, ask first in the Restoration Tips section before you do any harm. If you still think it needs a total restoration, at least you know what it looks like in it's full patina. 

Note: I also posted this reply in the General Discussions section (I didn't know if you'd see it there, though).


----------



## Billy Bob (Mar 26, 2012)

Good onya Dave, Cheers


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 8, 2012)

Just curious...this tricycle wasn't new when you received it 50 years ago, was it? I ask because the frame design appears to predate the 50 year period you've had it by about another 30 to 40 years. If that's the case, the little trike is in pretty decent shape for it's age, and should look really good all spiffed up and restored. 

Dave


----------



## Billy Bob (May 29, 2012)

ridingtoy said:


> Just curious...this tricycle wasn't new when you received it 50 years ago, was it? I ask because the frame design appears to predate the 50 year period you've had it by about another 30 to 40 years. If that's the case, the little trike is in pretty decent shape for it's age, and should look really good all spiffed up and restored.
> 
> Dave




Dave I'm 47 and I have a photo of me about 2 years old sitting on it new!


----------

